# BlackBird Skyline??



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

Did anyone ever see in an issue of Road&Track I think, it was a Moto Rex Blackbird editon TT skyline? I wanted to know what type of spoiler was on that car because that was the best looking Skyline I have ever seen.
-Chris


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2002)

HmMm... shouldnt this post be in the skyline portion?
hehe no offense 

 
Well anyways its the C-west GT wing
Check Yahoo for "Blackbird Skyline" theres a article on it in from sportcompactcar

It's a very very very sexy car... @[email protected]
 

---- Oo oO ----


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

I want that spoiler, does anyone know how I would go about mounting one of those without too much trouble. Would I have to fill in the holes from the stock spoiler and then have the new one mounted on? Or is thier an easier way, like a spoiler that goes in the stock holes?
-Chris


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

well the stock spoiler has three different mounting spots, and this one only has two. so not only will you have to fill and paint the holes left by the stock spoiler but tape and drill the trunk lid to mount the skyline wing.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*HmMm... shouldnt this post be in the skyline portion?*

I'll go ahead and move it there for ya


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

Thats a C-West GT carbon fiber wing. They are $1900 retail.

MotoRex is the US importer for C-West.

The GT Wings are fairly hard - even for us - to get from Japan.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

motorex isn't the only importer for c-west, try autoimaging. Just so that you could get a couple of different quotes. 
BTW, I am a huge fan of that wing, I think that it makes that car. It is a very tasteful spoiler.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Just so that you could get a couple of different quotes.*

How is that different? Both Motorex and Autoimaging sell them for $1900.  They look nice, but thats alot of dead presidents to spend on a wing anyhow...IMO


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

We are the US distributor for C-West . We distribute to most of the companies in the US. We distribute to Project D - Autoimaging.


Sean


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

MotoRex said:


> *We are the US distributor for C-West . We distribute to most of the companies in the US. We distribute to Project D - Autoimaging.
> 
> 
> Sean *


How can i get in touch with MotoRex?


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Email Sean a.k.a "MotoRex"


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

This board doesnt like Netscape 6 very much...wont let me post..

To contact MotoRex

www.motorex.net
www.skylinegtr.com

(310)523-2233
fax (310)523-2233

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

sup ppl i live in california and i'm lookin to buy a skyline if u guys no of any skyline that is for sale let me no email me at [email protected].


----------

